# 5 Gallon Jugs?



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

Need some advice.

I live in an apartment, and want to store 4/5 at least 5 Gallon jugs, does anyone have any links or advice on which to get that wont leach the chemicals of the plastic into the water since itll be for long term storage etc.. 

Thanks


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

There are many arguements and points to consider. I personally just use the one gallon water bottles for 1 dollar each. 
5 gallon jugs are heavy. I have seen some "water conatianiers" that were rectangular or square, at walmart for 14-20 dollars. They dont stack very well.
I hope that after Christmass, when money gets normal again, I make a trip to the store and buy a few cases of the gallon drinking water. If kept in the shipping box, away from light, I want to rotate them at 6 month intervals.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I assume you are going to fill 5 gallon pails with water to have around for an emergency. You could go with food grade plastic pails. I get mine from a bakery, but I think you might get a taste infusing into the water. Others have talked about using milk jugs but I've heard that you can't clean them well enough, but as I said other says they have no problems. The research I've done says to dump the water every 6 months and refill. Personally I use bottled water and store in milk crates so I can stack them 6 high. Another possible idea is a "water bob".
WaterBOB Emergency Drinking Water Storage
Don't forget your hot water heater.


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I assume you are going to fill 5 gallon pails with water to have around for an emergency. You could go with food grade plastic pails. I get mine from a bakery, but I think you might get a taste infusing into the water. Others have talked about using milk jugs but I've heard that you can't clean them well enough, but as I said other says they have no problems. The research I've done says to dump the water every 6 months and refill. Personally I use bottled water and store in milk crates so I can stack them 6 high. Another possible idea is a "water bob".
> WaterBOB Emergency Drinking Water Storage
> Don't forget your hot water heater.


Thanks. I do already have a water bob, and already have bottled water, however i dont think its enough. I would like to have at least 4/5 , 5 gallon jugs of water stored. But i wasnt sure if all the generic jugs have to be dumped every 6 months or if theres longer lasting ones. At walmart theres 5 gallon jugs with water in them for $5 each, seems like a good deal but again i want it for long term so if the container is not bpa free then it wint help, just want to see if theres other options.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

When we lived in Houston we had a 30cuft deep freezer that we bought from the Blue Bell factory in Brenham, Texas. It was an energy hog but you could put a LOT of frozen goodies in there. So I bought those round gallon stackable water bottles and lined the bottom with water jugs. They froze and kept there. If we ever lost power, there would be a giant cold mass in the bottom of the freezer.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Hmmmm, I think that the question was info on the type of 5 gal jugs that do or don't leach chemicals into the water, not what you think is a good way to store water. I have a large deep freeze that I use to store water and freeze it so that I think it would stop the process, with the added benefit that if the power dropped out it would keep the food cool for a while. I suggest that you actually call some companies that provide 5 gal jugs of water and ask them how long you can store their water in those jugs.

Another benefit of those jugs is that you can use them when you gather rain water, which should be pretty much chemical free, to kill any microbes by putting the water in the CLEAR 5 gallon jugs and putting them in direct sunlight for 6 hours. I know that you live in an apartment, but if you have a balcony or someplace else you can gather rain water, they would be very handy.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm storing water in 5 gallon jugs purchased from Walmart. I believe they are made by Coleman. I started by buying the Arrowhead 1 gallon jugs when they were on sale for 99 cents. I found that they don't stack well and would split open with the weight of the others on top of them. I still store these because of ease of use but I don't stack them and rotate them thru my refrigerator. I'm storing the water indefinitely in the 5 gal jugs and will filter the water if needed for drinking and will use it for other uses as needed.


----------



## CAMOTANK (Dec 11, 2013)

Is there any benefit to having a bulk storage container 250gal+?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

CAMOTANK said:


> Is there any benefit to having a bulk storage container 250gal+?


Like a cistern or rain catchment system? Or a mobile tank like a military water buffalo? I think it would be a benefit and could be utilized in a number of different ways.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

We have 7 gallon "AquaTainers" made be Reliance. I pick them up at Wally World for $12 each. They have a handle and the cap is flipable with a hidden spigot. The bottom is formed to allow stacking over the handle of the jug beneath it. For some reason there is only 1 or 2 on the shelf in the camping section at a time. Probably due to space limitations.

Nothing beats the 55 gallon drum or 250+ gallon tote for storage though, if you have the room.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

personally I have me eye on some 20 litre collapsible gerrys, don't know how well they will stack (prob on there side) but for use the "moments before" something happens, we all get ample warnings for most disasters that effect water supplies.. 

saying that the purchase of this is to supplement "bottled water stores"


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

CAMOTANK said:


> Is there any benefit to having a bulk storage container 250gal+?


Yes if you have a forklift. Unless you know that they will will never need to be moved. 55 gal drums seems to be the limit that a person can move around.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe you should look into a "water cooler" type apparatus they have in offices... You could stack the full jugs on their side and then put them in the dispenser when you need them...

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...accessories_&gclid=CI6Yp-WjrLsCFcpDMgodyj0Arg


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

In a apartment it's tough,stick with 1 gallon


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

pharmer14 said:


> Maybe you should look into a "water cooler" type apparatus they have in offices... You could stack the full jugs on their side and then put them in the dispenser when you need them...
> 
> Primo Ceramic Crock Water Dispenser with Stand - BedBathandBeyond.com


I have an office type cooler and the bottles do stack well but I have found over time the bottles do leak if left on their side for long periods of time.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

5-Gallon Stackable Water Container

I have these. They stack very well. A few drops of bleach per gallon ad you are good to go.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

EPA Research Study
Here is a link to the same company's EPA report touting their "Water Preserver" that is supposed to preserve water for 8 years (ad only says for 5 years). The report identifies the "preserver as a blend of "something and 5.25% chlorine bleach. The bottle says:
"Active ingredients 
Sodium hypochlorite 5.25%
Inert ingredients 94.75%"
They want almost $12 (reduced price) for a bottle to treat 50-55 gallons, using 8 drops per gallon of water (just like the EPA recommends when using chlorine bleach). Looks like the bottle says 0.72 fluid ounces, around $1200.00 per gallon. Wow! 
And I thought bottled water was expensive!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sodium Hypochlorite is the same active ingredient in bleach and most bleaches are at 5% to 6% or so. They are selling repackaged bleach for a ton of money. Just go to the grocery store and pick up a gallon of the cheapest bleach they have. 12 drops per gallon will keep your water for over two years - That is what I do and after two years I use it and refill.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I would suggest 4 or 5 gallon food grade buckets for water storage in an apartment. The larger containers are good but you will not only have space issues but WEIGHT issues if you put too much water in 1 spot.

A few ways to make it fun, replace your bed frame and mattress foundation with a grid of 5 gallon buckets, put a piece of plywood over them and then your mattress, shazzam easy water storage.

You could also use several buckets with a top for end tables, coffee table, TV stand. If you put a fabric cover over 4 buckets and a glass top you have a really nice end table and water out of sight.

Search Craigslist and you can get the buckets for $1-2 each with lids which is considerably cheaper than the commercial options mentioned above, ALSO good grade buckets don't give a funny taste to the water, I haven't found one of those $15 water cans that doesn't give off a taste and odor.


----------



## Jetlyjetson (Dec 15, 2013)

*Commercial Recycling*

completely happy to come back this football web log and got a decent recount at all! simply a fast note to give notice you that I actually have a passion for the subject a resting entrance additionally. Thanks man and hold mailing like this.......


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Jetlyjetson said:


> completely happy to come back this football web log and got a decent recount at all! simply a fast note to give notice you that I actually have a passion for the subject a resting entrance additionally. Thanks man and hold mailing like this.......


?????


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sage, use black lettering please - the color you are using is very hard on this old man's eyes.

Storing water does not remove it from circulation any more than a lake removes it from circulation. Storing water is a necessary step in being prepared for when there is no water coming out of your tap.
We don't just put a bunch of water in containers and let it sit, we use it and replace it back into storage. The oceans are where the system stores its water and I doubt that anyone's water storage is making any impact on the greater system.

If you actually believe what you wrote then you need to do some learning to understand the complexity of the water cycle on the planet Earth.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Paul, don't feed the trolls


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> You shouldn't store water because it takes the water out of circulation from its natural cycle. By storing water you are hurting the environment that we all live in and I think that is disgusting. You need to be more respectful of the other 7 billion people living on this planet and not steal the water that nature needs.


The treasonous Obama signed a bill to OK the selling of great lakes fresh water to China at 160 million gallons per tanker ship. So I don't think people storing water is going to make a dent in the amount Obama gives to China. So every 10 ships would be enough water to give every American five gallons of water.

Obama gives Great lakes water to China | InvestmentWatch


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

These are what I am going with now. They even fit through a household door. I am trying to take as much water from the other 7 billion people as I possibly can!! it's just too bad I can't take VercaceSage's water for a week or 2...

Water Prepared


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I am trying to find food grade 275 gallon IBCs.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like that! If it isn't easy to read it probably isn't worth reading. If I don't read it I won't comment on it thereby starving the troll to death.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi meangreen...quick question: Can water be stored long term in those Coleman 5 gallon jugs? I have found a few at my local sporting goods store.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty said:


> Hi meangreen...quick question: Can water be stored long term in those Coleman 5 gallon jugs? I have found a few at my local sporting goods store.


It can be stored "longer" term if you put a few drops of bleach in it. It still will not taste great, but at least it will be safe.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Worst case, you might have to purify it.


----------

